# [email protected]: Update



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

So the good news is I'm off of disability and back working full time again @ Honda. :smile2: Since April 1, there's been a bit of reorganization within our division, and my advertising group has merged with the marketing group. As a result, my job is changing to 'Content Management Administrator' and I'll be working mostly online to keep our brand sites correctly updated. This will leave little time to be an active voice on this and other Honda forums, but I'll try and chime in now and then. 

The other news is Honda's Customer Relations is much more online savvy these days, and is ready to help you as needed: here's a link:

*https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/contact-us*

After 27+ years of Honda, i can see retirement on the horizon, but for now, I'm still working. Drop me a note direct if you wish: [email protected]


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> So the good news is I'm off of disability and back working full time again @ Honda. :smile2: Since April 1, there's been a bit of reorganization within our division, and my advertising group has merged with the marketing group. As a result, my job is changing to 'Content Management Administrator' and I'll be working mostly online to keep our brand sites correctly updated. This will leave little time to be an active voice on this and other Honda forums, but I'll try and chime in now and then.
> 
> The other news is Honda's Customer Relations is much more online savvy these days, and is ready to help you as needed: here's a link:
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Robert! You've been such a wonderful presence here at the forum. We're all glad that you are here!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

get off the easy chair slacker and get back to work.:devil:

we need you.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome back Robert, glad to have your help around here!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome back Robert, every manufacture needs some one like you for support that one can contact and you get back to us.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> get off the easy chair


Funny you mention that....while I was out, I did take some of my inheritance fund and bought a new recliner. It is da bomb. Full electric/motor control. lain: But my office char @ Honda is comfy too. :smile2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Funny you mention that....while I was out, I did take some of my inheritance fund and bought a new recliner. It is da bomb. Full electric/motor control. lain: But my office char @ Honda is comfy too. :smile2:


I bet it will feel good to go back to work. I retired 4 years ago and stay busy with yard work in the summer and working on Honda snowblowers about half a day almost year round. Have learned a lot from this site , your advice , and purchased all the official Honda shop manuals for the blowers and engines.

it keeps me out of the bars , jail , and loose women........:wink2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> working on Honda snowblowers about half a day almost year round.
> it keeps me out of the bars , jail , and loose women........:wink2:



Soooo, Honda snow blowers have taken all the fun out of your life? :devil:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Soooo, Honda snow blowers have taken all the fun out of your life? :devil:


It's my penance for leading a bad life for my first 50 years.:wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome back Robert! I hope you're feeling better. It's good to have you back, thank you for your contributions here!


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome back Robert. Big void while you've been away!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good to see you are back Robert!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome back Robert and good luck in your new position at honda


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome back Robert.


----------

